# Prayer request for m-i-l



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies

Please can I ask for you to think of my m-i-l in your  tonight.

I took her to hospital for what should have been a relatively minor op today, but she's really not well this evening and I am really worried for her.

Thanks in anticipation ladies.
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies

Sad to be replying to my own post, but she was rushed back into hospital by ambulance and arrived at 9pm, and I'm still waiting for some news.  DH and f-i-l followed the ambulance over.


X


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

for your MIL Julie

Thinking of you all, especially your FIL and DH.



xxxxx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family tonight      I hope you get some good news shortly

Laura xxx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Julie,

 that God's healing hands will surround your dear MIL and that he will give you strength and peace as you wait for some news.

Take care hun 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley/Laura/Carole

Thanks ladies for your  and support for us all.

M-i-l was admitted last night and we are waiting to hear this morning how she is doing.

XXXXX


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

I   for her this morning...it's so hard waiting for news 

 that you receive good news after the Dr's have done their rounds & done the necessary tests 

God bless

Dibs x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope all is well.

B x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies. 

We are still waiting for news and more test results.  Shes having more x-rays done, and is still in terrible pain.

She asked us not to go over until there was some news, but t.b.h. if we haven't heard anything by 4pm then DH and f-i-l are going straight over.  

Thanks again ladies for all your  and support for her.
XXXXX


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hope the docs have some answers. Until then your MIL is in the best place.

  for you all

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies

Thank you so much, and I've read all the posts back to DH, who said a big thank you too.

I'm really, really pleased to be able to report that m-i-l was allowed back home earlier this evening.  The tests have all proved that there is nothing serious going on, but she has just had a particularly bad reaction to the operation.  She is still in quite a lot of pain, but it has lessened enough for her to be able to cope with it at home.  Hopefully she will get some more rest at home and a better night's sleep, and will feel much better soon.

I thank God that I was lead to FF this year and never more than I was last night.  If I had been sat at home alone last night I think I would have fallen apart, but my FF (and a couple of other friends on MySpace) helped me to cope.

God Bless.
XXX


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thank goodness - and him up there, of course  



xxxx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Wonderful news Julie


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aw Thank God everything is Ok! 

 that she has a peaceful nights sleep tonight in her own bed - and of course, after the worry of the last 24 hrs, may the rest of the family have a good nights sleep too - you all deserve it! 

I just love it when God hears are prayers and everything turns out fine 

love Dibs x


----------

